

Russia publicly joins war on Tor privacy with $111,000 bounty - onosendai
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/russia-publicly-joins-war-on-tor-privacy-with-111000-bounty/

======
dm2
All tech companies with excess cash should offer these types of bounties and
responsibly disclose the security vulnerabilities so that they can be fixed.

I think governments (including states) should also offer these bounties for
their own systems. Nothing too outlandish because it's costing taxpayers, but
at least make it worth researchers time and ensure that the proper disclosure
methods are in place. They should also make it clear that any security
vulnerabilities that are properly disclosed will not be prosecuted for
"hacking their systems".

